# Requst By Bush Campaign for Church Membership Lists



## CalsFarmer (Jul 2, 2004)

Good Morning All!!!

Just read an interesting article on AOL regarding the request by the Bush-Cheney campaign for Church membership lists. The campaign also gives a sort of guideline for getting out the vote including but not limited to....Sunday AM worship. I am appalled. Worship is for worshipof God not anyones political campaign. 

Anyone else of then opinion that this woudl profane Gods Worship?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 2, 2004)

Definitely a unrighteous mixture. Two texts come to mind: Lk. 20:25, and Lk. 17:20-21.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 2, 2004)

It seems like they've spent more money on postage sending me stuff every week than I have donated the last few years. Doesn't seem like good stewardship to me. But I guess it works or they wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## king of fools (Jul 2, 2004)

I read that too. Even the otherwise Bush-backing Richard Land came out and said this practice was &quot;appaling&quot;. AOL finished it up by questioning the &quot;separation of church and state&quot; argument, etc.

About 1/3 of the Evangelicals voted Dem in 2000. This move apparently isn't going to help increase that number. 

We'll just trust God that everything will work out in the end. As for me, I just don't want to be on any more mailing lists at all.


----------



## cupotea (Jul 2, 2004)

[quote:100623c4b7][i:100623c4b7]Originally posted by king of fools[/i:100623c4b7]
I read that too. Even the otherwise Bush-backing Richard Land came out and said this practice was &quot;appaling&quot;. AOL finished it up by questioning the &quot;separation of church and state&quot; argument, etc.

About 1/3 of the Evangelicals voted Dem in 2000. This move apparently isn't going to help increase that number. 

We'll just trust God that everything will work out in the end. As for me, I just don't want to be on any more mailing lists at all. [/quote:100623c4b7]


Where my church letter belongs is of no business to anybody including Bush-Chaney, Kerry or any other politician. Churches should maintain and respect the privacy of its membership's personal information, including names, addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## a (Jul 2, 2004)

[quote:c8c2d18df4][i:c8c2d18df4]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:c8c2d18df4]
It seems like they've spent more money on postage sending me stuff every week than I have donated the last few years. Doesn't seem like good stewardship to me. But I guess it works or they wouldn't be doing it. [/quote:c8c2d18df4]


yeah, they get a certain amount of &quot;free&quot; postage for the campaign... which as you indirectly pointed out, &quot;we&quot; are backing the &quot;free&quot;...



but the choice between bush and kerry is still a no brainer...

referring to the Master and Commander, we should always pick The Lesser of Two Weevils

:bs2:


----------



## blhowes (Jul 2, 2004)

I have no problem with the campaigns contacting churches for their membership roles. The churches can decide for themselves if they want to send the list (or they could have people provide the information if they're interested, and not include those who think its none of their business).

I do have a problem with a strategy to get votes that includes going to a worship service for that purpose. That's a crime.

I really enjoy politics at times, especially when its time to pick a new president. I enjoy learning about the candidates and hearing them present their ideas in the debates. What I absolutely hate is seeing a news clip where a candidate is a guest speaker at a morning &quot;worship&quot; service, or when I see a news clip of a candidate walking out of the church with their Bible in their hand, etc. It seems like from Ronald Reagan on I can remember seeing these kinds of new clips. That's the only part of the process I can't stand.

Bob


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 2, 2004)

[quote:362e9879b0][i:362e9879b0]Originally posted by CalsFarmer[/i:362e9879b0]
Good Morning All!!!

Just read an interesting article on AOL regarding the request by the Bush-Cheney campaign for Church membership lists. The campaign also gives a sort of guideline for getting out the vote including but not limited to....Sunday AM worship. I am appalled. Worship is for worshipof God not anyones political campaign. 

Anyone else of then opinion that this woudl profane Gods Worship? [/quote:362e9879b0]

I just saw the story on CNN.com. From that it appears that they are asking their volunteers to send in church directories. This means that the session will have no option or opportunity to comply or refuse. I smell a jackass in elephant clothing!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 3, 2004)

[quote:2ad7714522][i:2ad7714522]Originally posted by ace[/i:2ad7714522]
[quote:2ad7714522][i:2ad7714522]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:2ad7714522]
It seems like they've spent more money on postage sending me stuff every week than I have donated the last few years. Doesn't seem like good stewardship to me. But I guess it works or they wouldn't be doing it. [/quote:2ad7714522]


yeah, they get a certain amount of &quot;free&quot; postage for the campaign... which as you indirectly pointed out, &quot;we&quot; are backing the &quot;free&quot;...



but the choice between bush and kerry is still a no brainer...

referring to the Master and Commander, we should always pick The Lesser of Two Weevils

:bs2: [/quote:2ad7714522]

Ace, 
I do not agree that it is our responsibility as the church, to pick the lesser of the two evils. We should not pick either. We must vote our conscience; I agree. But what if both were pro abortion; waht would we base our vote on? What if all the positions, from a biblical idea, were a conflict (not necessarily sinful)? Say the only agreeable platform was that GWB stood upon the idea that school lunches should be free for our children; should we then vote for Bush? He is the lesser of two evils, right?

At this moment, I am sitting here:

http://www.constitutionparty.com/party_platform.php#Preamble

[Edited on 7-3-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 3, 2004)

Josh, 
We know how Blade feels; Do you agree with Ace? Is the lesser of two evils correct?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2004)

Josh,
Are you familiar w/ the Constitutional party and their candidate Michael Anthony Peroutka?

http://www.constitutionparty.com/


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2004)

What was your impression?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 5, 2004)

[quote:74cf190d5c][i:74cf190d5c]Originally posted by joshua[/i:74cf190d5c]
In turn, folks such as myself, and maybe not a few on the board, cannot stand for the godless, Christless, humanistic government and secede from the Union, legally. Next thing you know, there's a Civil War. I don't know... [/quote:74cf190d5c]

That might not be too far-fetched. I do not intend to campaign for recontructionsim on this board, but Rushdoony had an interesting view on what might happen before the &quot;golden age of postmillennialism&quot; sets in. In an interview with Contra Mundum Rushdoony proposed the &quot;death of the state,&quot; meaning that things will get bad for the next 15 or 20 years and then the godless statism will collapse. 

http://www.visi.com/~contra_m/cm/interviews/cm13_interview.html

(look towards the bottom of the page)


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 18, 2004)

I can no longer vote for Bush with a clear conscience. For a while he seemed appealing because of his anti-abortion stance. Then I realized he really hasn't campaigned for much of that since the Partial Birth Abortion Ban. He doesn't oppose gay union either. He defends a definition, but does not but also defends the action that violates that very definition.

I think I will cast my vote for the Constitution party.

It may seem that Kerry, if he wins the election, will tip us over and we'll steamroll into socialism. It seems to be a I'll vote my conscience, and trust God to take care of the rest.

&quot;Whate'er my God ordains is right, holy his will abideth
I will be still whate'er he does, and follow where he guideth.&quot;


----------

